# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Annual Tropical Fish, Planted Aquarium & Guppy Show, Nov 6-7



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Sat Nov 6th and Sunday Nov 7th is the Annual Tropical Fish Show hosted by The San Diego Tropical Fish Society. This year the San Diego Guppy Association will be joining us and presenting a guppy show as well. There will be many tanks of freshwater fish, saltwater fish, goldfish, show guppies, bettas, plants, invertebrates, angelfish, snails, etc, on display. This show is free to the public, please come down and have some fun. We will be presenting mini lectures on various aspects of fish keeping, there is a raffle with prizes, more Room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego (Next to the San Diego Zoo) For more information, a map with directions, info on how you can enter your fish, guppies or tanks in the show (Yes, you can participate too, win trophies, plaques and ribbons!) Please email Barbara at [email protected], call our info line at 619-281-3474 or visit our website at www.sandiegotropicalfish.com 
The show is open daily from 10-4, come on over!! 
The weekend following this event, the San Diego Tropical Fish Society is holding it's annual, MEGA HUGE Tropical fish auction, same place (room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego). This yearly event is free to attend, free to participate in, and major fun! Hundreds of items will be up for bid, all brought in by members of the club. Fish, many rare! Plants, tanks, stands, equipment, live foods, books, magazines, etc. November 14th, 6 PM. bring cash! When you walk in the door, you will be handed a bidding number, you hold it up if you want to bid on something. It is that simple!! For more info, email me at [email protected] 
See you there!!


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

MAP TO THIS SHOW AND ALL FISH CLUB EVENTS


----------

